

The Slow Way To SPDY - ditados
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2011/09/25/1940#the-slow-way-to-spdy
Someone is picking up on the existing SPDY code bases and trying to build a reverse proxy to SPDY-enable any old site. But apparently it isn't that easy...
======
justincormack
I am waiting for Go to get an implementation... Looks like it should happen
[http://groups.google.com/group/spdy-
dev/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/spdy-
dev/browse_thread/thread/32902395e06045a5)

~~~
mhd
<http://golang.org/pkg/http/spdy/> ?

~~~
justincormack
Excellent. Behind on the mailing lists... just what is needed.

